# 5024 Trans Grease & Service Manual



## jeffp_032056 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi, new member.

Would someone know how much trans fluid to put in on a new rebuild? Wasn't sure whether I should just top it off or not. Also, is there a service manual for this model? I haven't been able to find one online.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey Jeff......You might want to mention what Snowblower this is with model number and serial number.


Also your engine model number and serial number it helps us help you!!! 



Welcome!!!!! Hope we can help.


----------



## jeffp_032056 (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks.

Troy-Bilt
Model 31AH63N2711
Purchased 12-2007
Storm 5024


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

That is an MTD built machine, the manual suggests Alvania EP for the auger gear box. I use...... https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...-picker-spindle-grease-00?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005 it is a very thin grease almost oil like. A couple of manuals for you :https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/troy-bilt-snow-thrower-31ah63n2711#manuals https://www.ereplacementparts.com/t...elfpropelled-parts-c-26780_173614_173615.html


----------

